# Kontakt 5 "Creating cache file" delay



## Gabe S. (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi.

Is anyone else experiencing K5.01 "creating cache file" delays? It sits there for long periods of time with that message up while trying to load patches.

Thanks.
-gabe


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 16, 2011)

I do get that delay. Not intolerable, but I am a little spoiled by how fast K5 usually loads


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that's happened to me once or twice. I can't remember for sure, but I think I may have then quit Kontakt (my usual impatient response when something takes a while) and it didn't happen the next time.

Other than that one (or two?) time(s), I haven't had any weirdness with K5, even when loading brand new libraries.


----------



## Gabe S. (Nov 26, 2011)

hmmm....I'm getting this Creating Cache file thing and it takes over 8 minutes for it be done. I waited it out today to see if it would help on the next load of the same session.......nope. On the next launch, it's still sitting there creating the cache file.....

I guess I'll get in touch with NI support. Something weird is going on.....

Thanks.
-gabe


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 27, 2011)

I just had this happen, although it took maybe 45 seconds or so. It was when loading an Abbey Road Drums patch. (Modern White Kit Lite, in case that means anything.)

I can't remember the last time before that, though. Mac OS 10.5.8 and Kontakt 5.0.1.


----------



## Gabe S. (Nov 30, 2011)

I seem to have a resolution to this "Creating Cache File" issue I've been having.

I contacted NI tech support, and after a bit of back and forth, they asked me if I had any virus protection programs on my Mac. I did---Sophos Anti-Virus. I installed it about a month ago.

I removed the anti-virus program and now everything loads normally.

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## synthetic (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been seeing this. No anti-virus on my system.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 1, 2011)

Didn't you read Gabe's post??? You need to install Sophos Anti-Virus and let it sit there for a month. Then uninstall it and Kontakt will work perfectly.

You kids today trying to skip steps . . . 

:mrgreen:


----------



## reid (Aug 3, 2012)

just done a search on the forum for this problem and found this thread...

I'm having the same problem - removed Sophos, but still no joy. It's determined to sit there spinning its beach ball for 5 mins with some patches. Hugely frustrating.

Any other suggestions out there as to why this might happen? Will be contacting NI Support, but after Gabe S's experience I'm not holding out much hope :(


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it smart caching by any chance....?
I have avoided 5 which is holding me up from LASS 2.0 atm, so I am also watching Kontakt forums and reading of all sorts of issues I cannot have problems happen on a live rig, hence the wait.
But I have a Seagate Momentus XL Hybrid drive, and it was painfully slow for the first few weeks, but actually every other day or so I noticed certain apps were loading much quicker than before.
I watched Windows get the algorithims first, then Bidule, then Reaper and Kontakt.
But now it's a snappy machine.
Perhaps this caching is a smart algorithm which will end up being a faster method after a few loads of each library or template...?

For me K4 smokes will all samples NCWd, and the only bitch I have is the Instrument Banks working at a 12.5-25% success rate, meaning it won't load more than 14-24 instruments, which sucks, but at least has a workaround.

But upgrading to help out NI by keeping their operating costs and getting a product that doesn't work as well as the prior version I leave to the trustful early adopters.

I sure wish I could release and sell products that dont work like Cell Phones, and software...This enables you to take in neded revenue and fix later.

But this particular Beach Ball problem sounds familiar to the smart caching I have seen with Intel SSDs on Z68 cjhipsets and Seagate XL Hybrids...


----------



## Ear Tonic Music (Aug 3, 2012)

Are you certain you removed Sophos using their utility? Deleting or disabling may not be enough... I ran into this as well and followed their steps which resolved it:

For Mac OS X version 7.0.2+, at each computer:

Go to Macintosh HD|Library|Sophos Anti-Virus.
Select 'Remove Sophos Anti-Virus.pkg'.
Follow the instructions on the screen.
For earlier versions of Mac OS X, for step 1 go to the location Macintosh HD|Library|Application Support|Sophos Anti-Virus.


----------



## mk282 (Aug 3, 2012)

This could happen if NKC files from the Samples folder (in case of Kontakt Player library) are deleted, then Kontakt must rebuild the sample references for NKX monoliths...


----------



## reid (Aug 3, 2012)

Ear Tonic Music @ 3rd August said:


> Are you certain you removed Sophos using their utility? Deleting or disabling may not be enough... I ran into this as well and followed their steps which resolved it:
> 
> For Mac OS X version 7.0.2+, at each computer:
> 
> ...



I owe you a crate of beer, Ear Tonic - looks like that's solved it. Thanks for the advice! o-[][]-o


----------

